
Show HN: Video Craigslist app - buddha
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/extra-snap-sell-buy-swap/id1288506440
======
buddha
Hi HN,

This summer I couldn't sell my "Demetrios George" yellow roller skates on
LeBonCoin (french Craigslist alternative). That made me ask myself what would
Craigslist look like if it would be built today?

Fast forward to September and I hacked together a little app called EXTRA,
that makes it possible to record a short video to sell an object or find a
room-mate for a shared apartment. The app is available only on the french
AppStore for now.

